# How to deal with intimidation from landlord re rental property next door?



## cmurphy01 (4 Jun 2011)

I am a neighbour of a rented house and went to PRTB after over 6 years complaints to landlord.  PRTB agreed with me and is now legal and binding as of 3 weeks ago.  Neighbours still as bad as ever and landlord of said house has sent his agent to let me know that if i bring future case against him he'll seek costs against me.  I know he's trying to intimidate me but as i'm low earner has anyone advice how to deal with this.  Going to citizens advice on Tues.


----------



## Sue Ellen (4 Jun 2011)

I would be inclined to speak to the local Community Garda and tell them that you feel that you are being intimidated and can they give you any advice.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (4 Jun 2011)

+1

As you're being intimidated & threatened make a formal complaint to Gardaí and make sure it's documented by them.

That behaviour is scandalous and you shouldn't tolerate it.


----------



## monagt (4 Jun 2011)

+1 this is intolerable.

Keep a Diary of every event, date, time, who, outcome, etc. This will make the work of the Gardai easier and will be essential in court.


----------



## Hans (6 Jun 2011)

If you ring the gardai as I did over a complaint my elderly relative had with a rented house next door. They were so good and didn't make me feel like a crank they gave me a case no (dont know if that is what it was called) but it was the number that I had to use anytime I had further complaints so they had record of the going ons. I must say I was surprised at the support I and my relative got from gardai but I would definitely go to them now.


----------



## Leo (7 Jun 2011)

Hans said:


> ...they gave me a case no (dont know if that is what it was called)


 
That's a PULSE numer. 
Leo


----------



## round1 (7 Jun 2011)

Can the the PRTB go any further with this as you have brought a successful third party case to them ?. I was wondering if  they have any role in enforcing the judgement in cases like this. Sounds like you have had years of hell.


----------



## roker (9 Jun 2011)

The Residential Tenanacy Act which is from the PRTB states: under Landlord conditions
not penalise tenants for making complaints or taking action to enforce their rights.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (9 Jun 2011)

It wasn't the tenant who complained .... it was the neighbour.


----------



## Seagull (9 Jun 2011)

Definitely contact the gardai, and it probably wouldn't hurt to let the PRTB know about it as well.


----------

